# TAL-Mod Synth Update V.1.1.0



## pfmusic (May 1, 2018)

Just saw this advertised - I'm a big fan of the TAL-U-NO-LX

Recently updated to version V.1.1.0 

Anyone had any experience with this? - sounds great!

Intro price of $48 / £35

https://tal-software.com/products/tal-mod


----------



## pfmusic (May 2, 2018)

Hello,

Just a little follow up to ask if anyone uses this synth? Any good? Glitchy?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## sostenuto (May 2, 2018)

Not much help, but just received this today …..  These guys are solid; I have their Omni & Repro Libs. They have demo track to compare.

https://vintagesynthpads.com/ocart/TAL_Mod-Presets


----------



## pfmusic (May 2, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Not much help, but just received this today …..  These guys are solid; I have their Omni & Repro Libs. They have demo track to compare.
> 
> https://vintagesynthpads.com/ocart/TAL_Mod-Presets



Thanks - will check out the link


----------



## bar (Jun 6, 2018)

This synth is great. I've already done several tracks with it.
Very Rolonadesque sound, like a Juno but with extended modulation and 3 OSC.

EFX + ARP sections could be a bit better, but he constantly extends it, so maybe it will mature a bit in the next months.

It's stable and quite light on CPU.


----------



## Pier (Jul 29, 2020)

I have TAL 101 but I completely missed TAL MOD. I'm hearing some demos and it really sounds glorious.





This is going to be my next buy for sure!


----------



## Pier (Aug 8, 2020)

I bought it a couple of days ago and I'm loving it.

Here's a little loop I made with it. No reverbs were used (not even from TAL Mod). No EQ either. There's just a little bit of Saturn 2 and Valhalla Supermassive but 90% of the sound comes from the oscillators and filters.


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 8, 2020)

My pant legs are ruffling.


----------



## Pier (Aug 8, 2020)

heisenberg said:


> My pant legs are ruffling.



Thanks, you're too kind.


----------



## Pier (Aug 10, 2020)

I also found this extensive playlist of presets by VSP.

The presets can be bought here.


----------

